# Heating for dubia roaches



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all, I think my collony of roaches has massively outgrown their old tub and need bigger accommodation so was thinking of getting one of the 80l RUBs hot clue mesh to the lid and heat with a heat mat but I have a couple of questions. Firstly will this be a good size for the little un's and secondly does a heat mat placed directly onto the carpet with the RUB sat on top pose a potential fire risk? And if it does how would you recommend heating it,


Thanks in advance
: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Mat in the floor is perfectly fine : victory:


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Mat in the floor is perfectly fine : victory:


cheers mate i've been doing so for years, but last week i noticed that my stater unit had singed a rather nasty brown mark on a pillow that had covered it near the one of my corns snakes vivs and just wanted to be sure, also had a heat mat physically start to melt at the part where the wire meets the mat.

better to be to cautious than to be running down the stairs from fire! and loosing everything!

cheers again mate

:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

This is how I have all my heat mats I find you get a lot more out of them having them on the inside wall an inch off the ground and having the cable run through the side.

I think its safer than having them underneath because I read heat mats can fail if they get to much stuff piled up on them. 

Also if you have had your heat mats for years it would be a good time to get a new one. 

As far as tub size i personally prefer using the big square 150L tubs there is far less chance of any accidental escapees and they need cleaning out less frequent.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

imginy said:


> image
> 
> This is how I have all my heat mats I find you get a lot more out of them having them on the inside wall an inch off the ground and having the cable run through the side.
> 
> ...


Thats how I do mine too.... 

there is a risk of fire on a carpet, but its just as high as having a mat under a wooden vivarium in my opinion, get a mat stat if your really concerned


----------

